# Anchoring citrus scents



## Zenobiah (Mar 21, 2010)

Since citrusy scents have a tendency to disappear in CP soap, I have heard that "anchoring" them with patch or sandalwood works well. But how exactly would I go about doing that? How much should I add of each FO? And is it okay to use sandalwood or patchouli FO's instead of EO's? Will they still anchor the scent? Is there a specific order to how I add them to the soap? 

I have Kumquat, Sandalwood and Patchouli FO's, all from BB.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 22, 2010)

Zenobiah said:
			
		

> Since citrusy scents have a tendency to disappear in CP soap, I have heard that "anchoring" them with patch or sandalwood works well. But how exactly would I go about doing that? How much should I add of each FO? And is it okay to use sandalwood or patchouli FO's instead of EO's? Will they still anchor the scent? Is there a specific order to how I add them to the soap?
> 
> I have Kumquat, Sandalwood and Patchouli FO's, all from BB.



Yeah...I don't understand the whole "anchoring" thing...I get how to do it... But WHY does it work?  Scientifically how does it work?  Where's are resident scientist?  DONNIE?


----------



## Zenobiah (Mar 22, 2010)

I am so glad I am not the only one confused, agriffin!


----------



## donniej (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm flattered that I got called out by name.... but I have no idea how a mixture of fragrances would help one last longer.  I know little about this, and my very poor sense of smell does not help.  

It is my unimformed gut-feeling that a mixture of EO's does not actually help the citrus last longer but instead hides the fact that it's gone   

I've experimented with various combinations of lemongrass and/or basil to help anchor orange, tangerine and grapefruit with little luck.  Because of this, I stopped using citrus oils in CP soap.  It's a serious bummer since they're so nice smelling (and cheap).  Now I only use lemongrass in CP when I want citrus.  

It is also my (unimformed) opinion that anchoring EO's with something like starch may work.  I think starch (or similar) will bind to the EO and slow down its release.  I have not experimented with this, so I have no basis for this opinion other than my gut-feeling.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks, Donnie-

Well, that's kind of what I was thinking too... 

If the citrus scent goes away...then the "anchor" scent is there as your backup...

I tried googling and looking it up, but can't find anything...


----------



## Zenobiah (Mar 22, 2010)

Interesting. All I know is that when I was living in Norway I made a soap with Neroli EO (aka orange blossom) and it lasted forever. Two years later, my husband found a shirt that he had packed around one of the bars (the bar was long since used up) and the shirt still smelled great. The soap was 80% olive and 20% coconut, no other additives, and the scent lasted as long as the bars, at least 6 months.

I bought the EO in a regular health food store, nothing special. Is Neroli different from other citrus EO's?


----------



## Woodi (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, if you have a good nose, and you make a citrus-scented soap with nothing else, you can judge for yourself in a month or two if the scent lasts. 

But your question is a good one! 

Perfumers know the answers to this kind of question. Have you read: "The Emperor of Scent? Interesting book!

I find that citrus scents, as well as light florals like lavender don't last, so I usually add some patchouli eo (my fav, not hubby's) or cedarwood, eo's. Hubs likes straight rosemary eo, but it does fade quickly.

I'm thinking these days that the cocoa butter I add to the base oils (only about 2%) is helping hold the scents, but it could be my imagination. I must do more testing. Coffee grounds might work too.


----------



## Zenobiah (Mar 23, 2010)

Woodi said:
			
		

> Perfumers know the answers to this kind of question. Have you read: "The Emperor of Scent? Interesting book!



Interesting! When I was 18 I visited Fragonard (perfume producer for the big fashion houses in Paris) in Southern France and saw the perfumiers in action. I don't have a very reliable sense of smell, some scents I can hardly smell, others are overpowering to me but not to anyone else.

I blame allergies!


----------



## honor435 (Apr 14, 2010)

lavender lasts forever, i made a hi oo soap with lav and touch of cin(both eos) they still smell after a yr!


----------



## bodybym (Apr 20, 2010)

Lime EO tends to stick well in my experience.


----------



## jarvan (Apr 21, 2010)

Intersestingly, I have had success holding pink grapefruit E.O. In my CP soap (fairly strong, too) by adding bentonite clay. I did the same batch with  kaolin and the scent is all but gone. I think I'll try this bentonite with an orange lemon bar.


----------



## jarvan (Apr 21, 2010)

Edited to remove the second post, same as the first (darn internet)


----------



## jarvan (Apr 21, 2010)

Edited to remove the third post same as the first (shaking fist at router).


----------

